# Alabama River Bassin trip



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Me and Brother and nephews made a trip to Issac Creek on Alabama river saturday 01/26/13,and I had a blast,brought home 6 bass 2 large mouth an 4 spots,and one good crappie.
I will post pictures as soon as someone can tell me how to,from my phone.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome man try to get some pics on here, any size to them?


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Ben they where just nice fish biggest bass 2 1/2 lbs crappie was 12-13 inches,I yried for almost 3 hours with dell & verizon tech's and still haven't got them transferred yet


----------

